# hallyu yeolpung



## mrigell

Is there a good place to look up romanticized Korean words? My friend is trying to teach me some Korean, but she's going too fast! I need to use the internet to catch up. She also uses a lot of slang, I think. 

Maybe someone can help with the ones I don't know so far.
What is hallyu yulpung? 
And yeonyein?

Thanks!


----------



## Mallarme

mrigell said:


> Is there a good place to look up romanticized Korean words? My friend is trying to teach me some Korean, but she's going too fast! I need to use the internet to catch up. She also uses a lot of slang, I think.



Well, looks like your friend is not using a standard romanization system.  What she wrote doesn't fit any system we have as far as I can tell, in which case your learning a particular system won't help you much.  Anyway, here are some sites:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Revised_Romanization_of_Korean
http://www.korean.go.kr/08_new/data/rule04.jsp

If you're really interested in learning Korean, you REALLY MUST learn the writing system, which is not that hard.  You can look at the stickies in this forum for some links to lesson sites.  Relying on transliteration/romanization is a pain in the neck, as you will see from those sites. 



mrigell said:


> Maybe someone can help with the ones I don't know so far.
> What is hallyu yulpung?
> And yeonyein?



hallyu yulpung => I think that might be hallyu yeolpung (한류 열풍), otherwise known as Korean Wave, which is the name given to the spread and the growing popularity of S. Korean culture throughout the world, mainly through its serial dramas, music and movies.

yeonyein might be yeonye (연예) which means performance or entertainment.


----------



## Outsider

mrigell said:


> Is there a good place to look up *romanticized Korean* words?


Surely you mean "romanized"...


----------



## Gijoe

Mallarme said:


> yeonyein might be yeonye (연예) which means performance or entertainment.


 

The in at the end means people, so the word means people who perform or entertain usually on TV.


----------



## Mallarme

Gijoe said:


> The in at the end means people, so the word means people who perform or entertain usually on TV.



네, 연인!
그렇습니다! 그걸 못 봤네요. 고마워요.


----------



## mrigell

Thanks everyone!

And Outsider, yes, I meant romanized.


----------

